
The Future of Work in the Age of the Machine (Brookings Institute Conference) - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.hamiltonproject.org/events/the_future_of_work_in_the_age_of_the_machine/
======
irickt
Interesting point: "when we think about how technology interacts with labor
market we think of substitution of labor with machinery. [...] What is
neglected is that it complements us as well. Many activities require a mixture
of things. it requires a mixture of information process and creativity, motor
power and dexterity. if those things need to be done together if you make one
cheaper and more productive, you increase the value of the other."

Transcribed here [http://www.nextnewdeal.net/rortybomb/one-where-larry-
summers...](http://www.nextnewdeal.net/rortybomb/one-where-larry-summers-
demolished-robots-and-skills-arguments)

